# 'Intense' NEO Solar Hi-Power LED Aquarium Light - 6500K



## fjord (Sep 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with the 'Intense' NEO Solar Hi-Power LED Aquarium Light - 6500K? I'd love to hear comments or find a review.

Mike


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?23226-Intense-NEO-Solar-Hi-Power-LED-Aquarium-Light-6500K

"PAR 65 @ 20"" says it all for me. You can get the same PAR with 3x 24 watt T5HO bulbs. At 30W even PAR 65 seems fishy - it is probably measured through air AND dead center under the LED. Also note that in the videos the tank is not very big and it needs 2 of these lights to cover the entire area.

Shimmer is great if the surface moves well. Plants will do well under these LEDs as we see on the second video (of the not very deep tank). But not better than using T5HO... or an $15 halogen bulb.

Most people equate LED with magical effects on planted tanks. If you like "cool" things go for it. To me these Neo LED look great and if you can afford as many as you need - buy them. If you can't afford them settle for "not-that-pretty, cheap and just as effective" flood LEDs from ebay. One 30 watt flood LED is about $50 on ebay.


----------

